# Annemarie Carpendale dreht einen Werbespot für Sixt in Berlin, 31.10.2014 5x



## walme (4 Nov. 2014)

thx don​


----------



## dörty (4 Nov. 2014)

Danke für Annemarie.


----------



## pitbull2000 (4 Nov. 2014)

WAU... hammer Hose


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2014)

:thx: walme für die süsse Annemarie


----------



## looser24 (4 Nov. 2014)

Was für eine hose. wow


----------



## donchico (4 Nov. 2014)

coole schuhe


----------



## finchen (4 Nov. 2014)

Danke dir! ;-)


----------



## GEm82 (4 Nov. 2014)

Sehr scharf. Danke


----------



## stuftuf (4 Nov. 2014)

fesch fesch!!!!!!


----------



## wlody (5 Nov. 2014)

:drip::drip::drip: Hammer sieht sie aus! :thx::thx:


----------



## Captain_Albern (5 Nov. 2014)

*rrrrr* sehr sexy :drip:

Dankööö!


----------



## 123abc. (5 Nov. 2014)

Sie ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## strumpfhose20 (5 Nov. 2014)

Sie ist sooo heiß ! Danke


----------



## Zebra1993 (5 Nov. 2014)

Was fur eine tolle frau


----------



## Emil Müller (5 Nov. 2014)

Annemarie, Topfigur :thumbup:


----------



## Skype (6 Nov. 2014)

Schuhe nee aber die Hose xD


----------



## Kawazr (6 Nov. 2014)

Die Hose!!!!!!

Danke!


----------



## krom (7 Nov. 2014)

Die sieht aber auch immer unglaublich aus.:thx::thx:


----------



## ychtos (7 Nov. 2014)

Von hinten! Bitte bitte ein Foto von hinten!!!


----------



## c4mike (7 Nov. 2014)

Sehr schick, danke!


----------



## tom34 (9 Nov. 2014)

Was für ne Figur grrr !!


----------



## 307898X2 (9 Nov. 2014)

ychtos schrieb:


> Von hinten! Bitte bitte ein Foto von hinten!!!



ja:WOW::WOW: das ist ein geiler po:thumbup:


----------



## checker3000 (10 Nov. 2014)

Hammer Bilder! Danke!


----------



## Mono01 (24 Nov. 2014)

Danke für die süße Annemarie!


----------



## ax-al (2 Dez. 2014)

Mir zu stark geschminkt, aber gute Figur.


----------



## jassy00 (2 Dez. 2014)

sehr schick :WOW:


----------



## sam fischer (3 Dez. 2014)

Sehr sexy in dieser Hose . Danke für die süße Annemarie !
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## werbn (5 Dez. 2014)

Die Bilder sind der Hammer!!


----------



## fan (5 Dez. 2014)

Lieben Dank


----------



## Autotuner13 (6 Dez. 2014)

Mega geil


----------



## Al Bundy29 (6 Dez. 2014)

Die Dame daneben mit den Tattoos ist Lexy Hell


----------



## padrep (7 Dez. 2014)

Thx für Annemarie!


----------



## Westi (12 Dez. 2014)

danke für anne


----------



## KoenigIto (20 Dez. 2014)

Wahnsinn danke


----------



## tschery1 (20 Dez. 2014)

... wusste gar nicht, dass die soo klein ist, aber süüüß! :thx:


----------



## Maromar (21 Dez. 2014)

danke! bilder von ihr sind immer was feines ;P


----------



## Stampler007 (21 Dez. 2014)

Danke für die bilder


----------



## student8 (23 Dez. 2014)

von der gerne mehr


----------



## Clown34 (23 Dez. 2014)

Danke für die sexy Annemarie
:thumbup:


----------



## holgert (23 Dez. 2014)

wow schöne bilder


----------



## Peters79 (24 Dez. 2014)

Heiße Hose! Danke für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## The_Wild_Gigant (25 Dez. 2014)

Voll Hübsch


----------



## messi014 (26 Dez. 2014)

was für eine figur


----------



## Konrado007 (28 Dez. 2014)

weiter so !


----------



## Christl123 (6 Jan. 2015)

prachtarsch!


----------



## Kleinfinger (7 Jan. 2015)

Nett. Danke dir


----------



## Cradlean (2 Feb. 2015)

sehr sexy, danke!


----------



## phillzero (8 Feb. 2015)

Geile Figur!


----------



## Kickstart (29 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank.


----------

